# The Lenten challange... Who is with me?



## JohnT (Feb 9, 2018)

Yup, It's that time of year again. 

Lent begins next Wednesday, 2/14/2018.

For those of you that might not be aware, each year I give up all forms of alcohol for lent. I go 40 consecutive days totally dry. Since lent is 46 days, I break my "fast" 6 days prior to Easter.

I do this for several reasons, the least of which is religious (although I have to admit that it does come into play). 

My mother was a raging alcoholic. When I was 19, she had to be hospitalized because she ran out of booze and slipped into an (almost) lethal case of the DTs. Let me tell you, watching her seizures and hallucinations was the most traumatic moment of my life. She was immediately placed into a 90 day rehab and had to help my father deal with all of it. The good news is that mom has not had a drink in almost 40 years.

Unfortunately, my younger brother has succumbed. This year, it got so bad that my older brother and I busted into his house and removed all forms of alcohol. It is a hard struggle for him and, happily, he seems to be dealing with it.

I am aware that alcoholism is genetic. I am also aware that I have a wine collection that would, at this point, never run dry. When I think about it, I get concerned. 

To this end, I live through the year limiting my drinking to the weekends. "Not on a school night" is the motto. To back this up, I also give it up completely for 40 days during Lent. Giving it up for 40 days, and gauging how difficult that is, lets me breathe easier.

Each year I reach out to you folks to see who will join me. If you ever think that you might overindulge a bit too much, here is your chance to make up for it. 


So I ask... *Who's with me this year????? *


----------



## pgentile (Feb 9, 2018)

This is quite admirable, I have somewhat similar genetic history in my family, and I too recognize that I could easily slide into that abyss. I take the same approach and don't drink during the week "Not on a work night". Also need to stay away from things like single malt scotch and will only buy one bottle around the holidays. 

I will consider the 40 day lent thing, but being a fallin' catholic that is now agnostic leaning towards Buddhism I'll have to reference something other than lent. I think I have a social event or two during that 40 day period, it will be tough but will consider.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 9, 2018)

pgentile said:


> This is quite admirable, I have somewhat similar genetic history in my family, and I too recognize that I could easily slide into that abyss. I take the same approach and don't drink during the week "Not on a work night". Also need to stay away from things like single malt scotch and will only buy one bottle around the holidays.
> 
> I will consider the 40 day lent thing, but being a fallin' catholic that is now agnostic leaning towards Buddhism I'll have to reference something other than lent. I think I have a social event or two during that 40 day period, it will be tough but will consider.




It could simply be your 40 day period of cleansing..


----------



## JohnT (Feb 9, 2018)

How about it this year @Boatboy24 ?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 9, 2018)

JohnT said:


> How about it this year @Boatboy24 ?



Yep. Cheat day on 3/10 when I will be seeing about half a dozen of my closest buds from high school.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 9, 2018)

pgentile said:


> I will consider the 40 day lent thing, but being a fallin' catholic that is now agnostic leaning towards Buddhism I'll have to reference something other than lent. I think I have a social event or two during that 40 day period, it will be tough but will consider.



I usually have 1 or 2 'events' each year where I'll give myself a day off. I also will probably do racking and/or bottling at least once and for those, will have a small sip to test. For me, it isn't so much about being 100% dry as it is simply taking a significant break.


----------



## tjgaul (Feb 9, 2018)

I will admit that having a cellar with a near ridiculous amount of wine in it does tend to encourage more consumption than is probably good for the body and soul. I can't say that I abide by the "not on a work night" mantra, but we do try to impose reasonable limitations. Definitely agree with pgentile that the single malts and the limoncellos at the end of the night are something to be avoided. I don't know that my parents were alcoholics, but they certainly drank their fair share. I do try to take a week or two off a couple times a year just to prove I can do it without great effort. However, I don't think I'm up to the herculean challenge of 40 days of abstinence while trying to survive the last half of a cold, snowy Central NY winter.


----------



## Homebrewit.com (Feb 9, 2018)

I did this one year, and the first couple weeks were very hard. I got accustomed to coming home from a long day of work and just grabbing a glass of wine or beer. Never more than two, but it just kind of becomes habit. After the second week, it got a lot easier and by the end of Lent, I was feeling great. Can't tell you if it was from abstaining from alcohol, the rush of doing something that big, or a mix of both 

Either way, it was a fun challenging experience, and best of luck to you! May a big glass of wine be waiting for you at the end.

Cheers!
Bryan


----------



## JohnT (Feb 9, 2018)

OK, so we have @Boatboy24 and @pgentile ...

Why not join us @Homebrewit.com

how about it @tigaul ?

Keep in mind, that I work this with no strict rules. If you want to schedule a "cheat day", there is nothing wrong with that (especially since St Patrick's day falls within lent).

In short, make your own rules!! No one will judge! It may turn out that it is easier than you think!


----------



## Homebrewit.com (Feb 9, 2018)

JohnT said:


> OK, so we have @Boatboy24 and @pgentile ...
> 
> Why not join us @Homebrewit.com
> 
> ...



I'll try! Being a homebrew shop owner it's kind of hard because I'm always tasting. Yesterday we had to sample 8 wines that were in secondary (tough job I know). I'm already abstaining from full glasses during the week so I might as well just add on Saturday and Sunday. Let's do it.

Cheers (or maybe not)!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 9, 2018)

I should be on the permanent Lenten challenge, to tell you the truth. I have cut back considerably this year. That's why you are not seeing posts of me making 20 gallons at a time every couple months anymore. My foray into European wines has been so enlightening, though, that I can't give it up completely. I should. For good. But.... naaaah, not yet...


----------



## JohnT (Feb 9, 2018)

Just remember.....

Swirl and spit don't count...


----------



## kyle5434 (Feb 10, 2018)

I may take you up on it. I've been imbibing a couple of glasses most evenings, and I need to cut back...primarily as a spiritual discipline, but also because I've noticed some pounds creeping on over the past few months. (Though I, too, will be sneaking a small taste when transferring a batch from secondary to bulk aging, or at the clarifying/bottling stage, just to verify that the batch is headed in the right direction).


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 10, 2018)

I too am a fallen Catholic do to any number of reasons. If I were inclined to give something up for Lent it wouldn't be wine. On a heavy drinking week I might drink a bottle and a half tops. I just like making it, having it on hand and giving it away.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Feb 10, 2018)

My intrest in wine making stems from intrests of other hobbies too numerous to mention here but my bees lead this list.
Being raised Catholic I really dont drink enough to concider this much of a sacrifice, how ever being from oregon and it now being leagal, I do have a substance that I have been refraining from for other reasons. So in the spirit of this ritual.
I'm in, for both, except as mentioned spoonfull tasting of on going batches.


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 13, 2018)

Good Luck and my support to all you lentarians. I've always thought doing anything that makes you feel better about yourself is a good thing. I however, will stand sheepishly on the sideline, with drink in hand (non school nights) and toast you all as the 40 days count down. On a more serious note regarding drinking too much, it seems to me that those of us with enormous amounts of alcohol on hand are a bit like people who move to cities like Las Vegas and find the amount of gambling they do dwindles. I certainly drink more than the definition of what "a modest amount" is but the amount has declined steadily over the last 25 or 30 years and I assume it will continue to do so.
The best to all!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 13, 2018)

Ok folks, drink up. Lent begins at midnight!!!


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 13, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> I however, will stand sheepishly on the sideline, with drink in hand (non school nights) and toast you all as the 40 days count down.


I'll fill in the school nights so that we have all the bases covered.

Seriously, I'd love to participate again this year, but I have way too many "cheat nights" planned already (I know, nice cop-out). I found last year that a cheat night for me was like starting all over again, pretty painful to get back on track. The Welsh part of my heritage seems to get the best of me at times. I did loose quite a bit of weight last year, but started a few weeks ago to loose any excess I picked up over the holidays.

Blessings to those who give up something for Lent, I'll seriously pray every day that you are successful in your attempt.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 13, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Ok folks, drink up. Lent begins at midnight!!!



Well, like you John, my schedule is somewhat modified. You'll finish a bit before me, but I start after this weekend and finish on Good Friday. Still getting my 40 days in (or maybe 39).


----------



## JohnT (Feb 15, 2018)

In keeping with "not on a school night", my lent began on Monday. This means that (for me) lent ends on March 23 and today marks day 4!!!!


----------



## kyle5434 (Feb 15, 2018)

Only one day in for me, but it went OK. As part of my goal of not reflexively giving in to physical hunger/desire, and of developing my spiritual chops, I'm foregoing both alcohol and dinner during the season of Lent. (Lord knows I'm not in any imminent danger of wasting away). I'm not sure yet if I'll have any "cheat days" or not. In the Christian tradition of Lent (which was more or less "codified" in the 5th century), Lenten fasts during the 46-day period between Ash Wednesday and Easter Sunday excluded all the Sundays during that time period, as Sundays were celebrated as "feast days" in celebration of Christ's ultimate victory over death. 

My plan - for now anyway - is to carry the alcohol part of the fast all the way through to Easter (aside from the small tastes of wine batches in process). The dinner part I'm going to try to follow, but with some flexibility. For example, I've been on a civic task force in my small town for the past year, and there's a final meeting tonight to report our findings/recommendations to the city council, which includes a dinner. As my focus for this Lenten fast is to quietly develop my spiritual chops but not call attention to myself in doing so, for today I plan to skip lunch instead. Tomorrow I'll resume the skipping of dinner.

God willing, I'll make it through this 6-1/2 week gauntlet and come out the other side a better and wiser human!


----------



## cgallamo (Feb 15, 2018)

Giving it up, with the exception of the sabbath (Saturday sundown to Sunday sundown)


----------



## cgallamo (Feb 15, 2018)

By the way St Patricks day is also a feast day - so you _should_ take that off too!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 16, 2018)

LONDON — For Lent, many Christians give up indulgences like tobacco, alcohol or sweets, or transgressions like lying and swearing. And for Anglicans, don’t forget synthetic fabrics, wet wipes, and those little boxes that hold dental floss.

The Church of England has asked people to add a new culprit to the list of ills they forsake for the six weeks of penance that begin on Ash Wednesday: plastics. Specifically, the church wants people to avoid the plastic consumer products and packaging that have become a major environmental problem, polluting oceans and rivers, fouling beaches, killing wildlife and clogging landfills.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/15/...&gwh=FCCF45BC750812FA18C5BCBD9DF693B8&gwt=pay


----------



## JohnT (Feb 16, 2018)

Pretty hard to do Jim, Everything is associated with plastics these days.


----------



## pgentile (Feb 16, 2018)

In since monday, but did taste a wine racking last night. I'm not going to make it 100% but maybe 70-80%, but I'll take it.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 20, 2018)

Day 8 (for me)

OK, so this weekend was a big fat challenge thrown in my face.

I had Monday off and we had a snow storm Saturday night. I hit the grocery store and ran some errands Saturday morning, then settled in and hunkered down for 2 days.

I shoveled, cleaned the house, cooked dinner, and built a fire in the fire place. I have to admit, as I sat in front of the fire relaxing, a glass of wine was missed.

Proud to say that I AM master of my own domain!!!!


TIPS: 

Had steak, baked potato, sautéed mushrooms and salad on Sunday night. The perfect "Lent Beverage" is an ice cold glass of whole milk.

Yesterday, it was schnitzel. had diet coke with that.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm just getting started. Sunday was my 'last supper'. We were over at Mom and Dad's. Mom made a fantastic Chicken Piccata and Dad and I had our share of a nice, unoaked Chardonnay. Breezed through yesterday, though it's amazing how easily habits can form. I don't drink every day, but my drinking days certainly outnumber my non-drinking days. Around 6pm last night, I ran downstairs to the spare fridge (which happens to be in my production area). Force of habit had me stopping and looking at the wine rack, then my brain kicked in and reminded me. I'm sure my wife would have 'saved me' if I happened to make it upstairs with a bottle of wine though.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 26, 2018)

OK,

For me, it is day 15. On Sunday, I have a 50th wedding anniversary party for my Aunt and Uncle. Made it through and am STILL MASTER OF MY OWN DOMAIN!!!! 

Here is a cheery thought.. only 25 days to go!!! 

How about Y'all??


----------



## meadmaker1 (Feb 26, 2018)

All good here. Did a bunch of racking last weekend but nothing I have going is ready for a sit down glass. As for the other, after a week or so of the routine change its not that tough. 
It seems its the habbit not the affect that keeps me coming back.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 26, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> All good here. Did a bunch of racking last weekend but nothing I have going is ready for a sit down glass. As for the other, after a week or so of the routine change its not that tough.
> It seems its the habbit not the affect that keeps me coming back.


Well said!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 26, 2018)

Breezing on through! 

What I'm loving about last year's fast and this is that in both years, I've been training for a 10 mile run. This year's is the weekend after Easter - perfect timing. No drinky drinky really helps with training and making it very easy to get out and get the runs in.

A little over 4 weeks to go - and my cheat day comes a week from this Sunday.


----------



## Trevor7 (Feb 26, 2018)

I too am one of those who asked, "Can I?" since I only have a glass of wine on those days that end in the letter "Y". Fat Tuesday was my last glass. Thank you @JohnT for kicking this off. Over the last 2 weeks, I have commented, "I picked a bad week to stop drinking" with work stress, but Tuesday marks 2 weeks. Something becomes routine after 40 days so I just might call it after 39.5 days!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 26, 2018)

You set your own rules Trevor. 

I too found that "getting out of the habit" was the most difficult part. The time that I did miss it was after we had a snow storm, Had shoveled the driveway, and sat in front of a roaring fire. 

Agreed, after just a few days it got real easy. 

It makes me rest easier knowing that it has no real hold on me!


----------



## balatonwine (Feb 27, 2018)

JohnT said:


> The time that I did miss it was after we had a snow storm, Had shoveled the driveway, and sat in front of a roaring fire



That is very interesting. Sitting inside by the fire after shoveling snow is when I least think about having wine. Prefer a warm, non-alcholic beverage. Warm eggnog is not just for Christmas! 



JohnT said:


> Agreed, after just a few days it got real easy.



Of course. A bit of withdrawal, but it passes. In some cases, one is battling the puppet masters in your intestines and they are fighting back. I stopped eating chocolate some years ago. The first few months were tough as my internal flora fought back hard trying to influence my mental will in their act to survive. 
.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 27, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Of course. A bit of withdrawal, but it passes. In some cases, one is battling the puppet masters in your intestines and they are fighting back. I stopped eating chocolate some years ago. The first few months were tough as my internal flora fought back hard trying to influence my mental will in their act to survive.
> .



It's kind of frightening how those little bugs can seem to control your mind at times.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 2, 2018)

Day 19 for me (lent began on 2/11 for me). 

This weekend, I am going to a wild boar roast at an Irish Pub. You would think that I would not get a lot of invitations being that I am dry for lent, but never underestimate the power of being a willing and available Designated Driver! 

Let's just see how hard it is to get through this without and "Adult Beverages". I do not expect it to be any problem. I did make it 19 days without too much effort.

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 2, 2018)

Continued easy ride thus far. I will be doing some racking tonight or tomorrow, as well as kicking off a kit. Maybe a sip or two with that.


----------



## Trevor7 (Mar 3, 2018)

Day 17 and all’s well. It’s good to know that it’s been so easy (I was questioning myself). The only issue is that I’m not emptying bottles that I have planned to use for the new batches that are ready to be bottled!


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 3, 2018)

An evening at a pub and not joining in the favored beverage is more than a test of will.
Several years ago a friend and I raced IMCA modifieds ( oval dirt track racing). having people we knew come into the pits afterward, after drinking beer all night, was nearly untalerable. We would actually post guards and hide from them. They thought they were insightful and or humorous, rest assured they were neither. This experience realy opened my eyes to what it meant to have enough. And beer? lol, literaly pissing away money.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 4, 2018)

Still, there are times when an ice cold beer is proof that God loves us... Lol


----------



## JohnT (Mar 5, 2018)

Day 22!!! I am officially up and over the summit.

It is very easy now. Even when the power went out, and with it water, heat, WIFI, and all things native to the 20th century, I did not even consider having a glass of "warm up".

Hop all is going as well with you folks.


----------



## cgallamo (Mar 5, 2018)

Failed Friday. Had a job interview that went well and wanted to celebrate.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 5, 2018)

Barrel topping included three small tastes. Otherwise, good! My cheat day is this coming Sunday.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 5, 2018)

cgallamo said:


> Failed Friday. Had a job interview that went well and wanted to celebrate.




LOL!!! 

Well, It would not have gone as well if you celebrated BEFORE...


----------



## Trevor7 (Mar 5, 2018)

<Whew...> At least I wasn't the first! Sunday was bottling day and dang if there wasn't 2 glasses left over. No 375 ml bottles anywhere to be found so the wife and I had to try the new creation. The pangs of desire didn't return, so I'll pick up my abstention tonight. @cgallamo - it wasn't a failure, we merely took a breather!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 5, 2018)

hey, just all it a cheat day..


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 5, 2018)

You write your own rules for this.  My rules include a pre-planned cheat day.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, cheat day was fun. Had a couple tangerine IPAs and a glass of Chardonnay. Back on the wagon and less than three weeks to go.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 12, 2018)

Day 29. Just 11 days to go. My lent ends on 3/23/2019.

Well it has been a wild week. 7 days without power and I have to admit that there were times when a glass of something would have really been nice, but I powered through and am very happy to say that I am still master of my own domain!

So, this is how lent has been so far..

a 50th wedding anniversary party for my Aunt and uncle,
4 weekends, 
3 major snowstorms,
a week without electricity,
alone and bored in the house (wife when to Florida for 2 weeks)
2 dinners with my older brother. At one of these dinners, he made me watch the movie "Neat" (a doc about bourbon).
Several winery tasks completed.

All were "let's have a sip" events and all without so much as touching a drop. Not even a swirl-spit. I have to say that I did not miss it as much as I expected (but to say that I did not miss it at all would not be honest).

Now, time to start thinking about how I will break my "fast" a week from Friday. I should open something nice.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 12, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Day 29. Just 11 days to go. My lent ends on 2/23/2019.


Not sure if I did a Rip Van Winkle, but isn't 2/23/2019 next year? John, I applaud such a long test w/o wine, I'll give you a golf clap "clap, clap, clap".


----------



## JohnT (Mar 12, 2018)

ceeaton said:


> Not sure if I did a Rip Van Winkle, but isn't 2/23/2019 next year? John, I applaud such a long test w/o wine, I'll give you a golf clap "clap, clap, clap".


Ooooops, make that 3/23/2018.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 14, 2018)

Just 9 more days to go!!! WOOT-WOOT!

Down to the single digits now!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Just 9 more days to go!!! WOOT-WOOT!
> 
> Down to the single digits now!



I'm at 14.  My fast ends on Holy Thursday.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 15, 2018)

8


----------



## JohnT (Mar 16, 2018)

7


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 16, 2018)

JohnT said:


> 7



Have you chosen your fast-ending beverage?


----------



## JohnT (Mar 16, 2018)

My 2014 barrel aged Chilean Cabernet!! Dark, full bodied, complex and I can't wait!!!!
Not to brag, but it is one of the best I have ever tasted.

All I have to do now is get though this weekend and I am home free!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 19, 2018)

Just 4 days to go!!! Lent ends Friday for me! 

WaaaaaHooooo!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 19, 2018)

One more weekend!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 20, 2018)

3... Getting excited now. My first sip has changed to a nice Stag's Leap Cask 23!!!! This is a little gift from my brother for a "Sick job well done". 

Whatta Guy!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm down to single digits. Don't know what my fast-breaking beverage will be, specifically; but it will be a beer and will be consumed with lunch at the Festhaus in Busch Gardens.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 20, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm down to single digits. Don't know what my fast-breaking beverage will be, specifically; but it will be a beer and will be consumed with lunch at the Festhaus in Busch Gardens.



On April 8 I have 2 guys from my wine class coming to do a tasting of my wines. I waited until after Easter incase you wanted to come as well. One of the guys just started making his own wine. If you were able to make it I'm sure he would appreciate your input.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 21, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> On April 8 I have 2 guys from my wine class coming to do a tasting of my wines. I waited until after Easter incase you wanted to come as well. One of the guys just started making his own wine. If you were able to make it I'm sure he would appreciate your input.



Depending on the time, I should be able to make it. Keep me posted.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 21, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Depending on the time, I should be able to make it. Keep me posted.



They want to do it at noon but what works for you.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 21, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> They want to do it at noon but what works for you.



Probably nothing before 1pm that day


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 21, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Probably nothing before 1pm that day



I'll make it 1:00, hopefully you can make it. Also, how are your plans coming for your wine room?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 21, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I'll make it 1:00, hopefully you can make it. Also, how are your plans coming for your wine room?



Slow - still awaiting final word from the county on the sewer connection. If determined its their responsibility, I'll be ready to move on the winery. If not, my money is going into another big dig.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 22, 2018)

... And just like that, I am down to just 1 day. 

I can not wait to build a nice fire, sit by the hearth, sip that nectar, and reflect on a job well done.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 22, 2018)

With what you went through this winter I can only imagine how good that will feel.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 24, 2018)

So, bottled: 1 225 liter barrel, one 54 liter demijohn, and 1 5 !gal carboy. A total of 30 cases (plus a little) wooo9hoooo


----------



## JohnT (Mar 24, 2018)

Of. Ourse I tasted them..,.. lent is over!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeeeedee hawwwww


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 25, 2018)

Someone is liking the fact that their Lent is over...

Thursday is rapidly approaching for me.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 26, 2018)

3...


----------



## JohnT (Mar 26, 2018)

Way to go BB!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 26, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Way to go BB!!



I almost said 'screw it, I'm close enough' last night and thought about cracking a beer. I don't often crave a beer, but had a hankering last night.

Aside from my pre-scheduled cheat, I had two instances of racking/topping/testing in which I consumed maybe 2-3 ounces each time (expected). I've got bottling to do as well (24 gallons) and am going to try and get some done the next two nights. Did the blending with Dad last month. He's been in Florida for 3+ weeks and just got back. I designed and ordered labels while he was gone and they arrived a few days ago. They look great and I'm hoping to show up at his place for Easter and surprise him with his share of the 2016's.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 27, 2018)

2...


----------



## JohnT (Mar 27, 2018)

Almost there Jim!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 28, 2018)

1...

Aaaaand I woke up with a sore throat, congestion and a cough this morning.  Maybe someone is trying to tell me to wait a few more days.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 28, 2018)

You do know what the #1 ingredient in Cough Syrup is???? 

Sounds to me that you need the Hungarian Cure (Screaming hot shower, wrap yourself up, two fingers of good brandy, then go to bed). It works every time!


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Three days before easter.
Hmm pretty sure easter is the third day. So Thursday Friday and Saturday is pushing it, bit today is my day.
My wife works in schools and is off for spring break
I took the rest of the week off.
Going to the coast with grand kids tomorrow and easter is grandsons birth day.
So
Tonight its dinner with the wife at home. Im plan to open a 2014 syrah that a customer gave me. Grapes from 2500' nearish red bluff he seemed to think it was a unique and recognized variety. From property he owns.
Im thinking steak chopped potato and onion casserole and grilled asparagus.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 29, 2018)

Way to go mead


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 29, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> 1...
> 
> Aaaaand I woke up with a sore throat, congestion and a cough this morning.  Maybe someone is trying to tell me to wait a few more days.



Have you tried any of your elixir yet to help that cold?


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 29, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> 1...
> 
> Aaaaand I woke up with a sore throat, congestion and a cough this morning.  Maybe someone is trying to tell me to wait a few more days.


You need some alcohol on the back of your throat to scare the nasties away. Your immune system has been compromised by all of this fasting activity. Get to it (just use the cheaper stuff since you won't be able to taste it).


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 31, 2018)

Well, the plan was we were to leave first thing Thursday morning and head to Williamsburg with some friends. Two days of fun riding roller coasters, etc at Busch Gardens. I was pretty miserable by Wednesday night. Mrs had been sick all week and decided she wasn't going. I was pretty sure that unless a miracle occurred, I wasn't either. Regardless, my wife packed a bag for the kids as I went to bed at 8:45. I woke up at 6:00, feeling like I'd been visited by the grim reaper. No way I was going anywhere. My Lent-closing celebration of a cold beer at the Festhaus had been derailed. But I continued the therapy I'd started the day before - Zicam every 2-3 hours and Airborne 2-3x a day. My youngest and I watched a movie late morning and I asked him how he liked it when it ended. He just looked at me and said: 'Dad, you look AND sound much better!'. You know what? He was right. So I decided to take a shower, pack a bag and see how I felt after that. If it didn't wear me down, I must be on the mend. Sure enough, all was good. We got on the road around 2pm (not exactly ideal when heading out of the DC area before a holiday weekend). Despite a little traffic, we got there and made it to our dinner reservations with our friends - where I enjoyed some Pinot they'd picked out. 

Fast forward to yesterday and we had a fantastic day at the park. Morning rain ended around 10:30, and I think it scared everyone off. No lines to speak of and very light crowds. We rode, and rode and rode, sending sad-faced selfies to the wife at home during the day to make sure she knew we missed her. And I got to have a nice, big pale ale with lunch. Got back around 10pm last night, and slept like a baby. Still only feeling about 70% today, but so glad I was able to rally and get down there. The kids were really upset Thursday morning, but it all worked out. Turns out, with a high of 84 an a lot of sun, the park was packed on Thursday anyway.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 31, 2018)

I love a happy ending!


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 31, 2018)

Jim, you got to get better, we have 9 wines to taste next Saturday.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 31, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Jim, you got to get better, we have 9 wines to taste next Saturday.



I thought it was Sunday.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 31, 2018)

Pretty sure it's Saturday, I'll let you know. Does Saturday not work?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 31, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Pretty sure it's Saturday, I'll let you know. Does Saturday not work?



I thought you'd said Sunday. Saturday afternoon we have a baseball game - I have to be there at 2:00.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 31, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> I thought you'd said Sunday. Saturday afternoon we have a baseball game - I have to be there at 2:00.



Well heck, Nats or LL. We will have to make sure we catch up at the home opener.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 31, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Well heck, Nats or LL. We will have to make sure we catch up at the home opener.



Little league. So as a coach, I probably shouldn't be smelling of wine.  

You originally said April 8th, which is Sunday. Is it that day?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 6, 2018)

After a bottle of 2016 barrel reserve all I can say is that I love you guys!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 6, 2018)

And we love you, John. Glad you're enjoying non-lent.


----------

